# *****URGENT****** FL PANHANDLE ***** No Name (A249593)



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I never do this, but I came across this one and she just looks so sad I don't think she is a mix either.

A beautiful 1 YO female German shepherd mix who's time is almost up!! If you can provide this guy a home to call his own or even just foster please email [email protected] ASAP! Please share for rescue, foster or adopter and pledges.

Got on this link!!
https://www.facebook.com/SaveSouthernShelterDogs


Picture attached here..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8741726.129398.488864017796227&type=1&theater


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks purebred to me...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep, looks purebred to me, too. I think there is a skin issue going on with this dog. I think I see hair loss on the neck/chest.
Sheilah


----------

